# Metric Style and Rail cutter



## Neocleous (15 Dec 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to make some shaker style doors and if I can find one that suits me I would like to use a rail and style cutter like this one from Axminster

My problem with this particular cutter and the others I have found is that it is imperial so there is too much slop in the panel, also rather than using a 6mm panel I would like to be able to use 9 or 12mm. 

Is there anywhere that makes metric cutters or better still customisable ones where you can swap the bearings and slot cutters to make different size profiles?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs C (16 Dec 2019)

Have you looked at the Wealdon one? If Wealdon can’t supply what you need it probably doesn’t exist!


----------



## Neocleous (16 Dec 2019)

Thanks for the tip,

I’ve just taken a look and they do seem to have both but not quite what I want so I’m happy to concede it doesn’t exist which surprises me!


----------



## Lonsdale73 (16 Dec 2019)

Neocleous":jny94ejr said:


> Thanks for the tip,
> 
> I’ve just taken a look and they do seem to have both but not quite what I want so I’m happy to concede it doesn’t exist which surprises me!



I have an unused rail and stile cutter set listed in the for sale section f you're interested


----------



## Jonathan S (16 Dec 2019)

I've got something like this for shaker doors https://www.scosarg.com/cmt-7pc-groove- ... -set-s-1-2

Can be adjusted to any size panel. 


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neocleous (16 Dec 2019)

Jonathan S":3ri7v6zu said:


> I've got something like this for shaker doors https://www.scosarg.com/cmt-7pc-groove- ... -set-s-1-2
> 
> Can be adjusted to any size panel.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link! This seems to be the one although it's still bloody imperial!
https://www.scosarg.com/adjustable-shak ... 2-7-d-4455

I would imagine that the cutters and bearings could be changed for metric sized ones though. It's not clear in the description if there is a range of size possibilities with that cutter or just the minimum and maximum.


----------



## Neocleous (16 Dec 2019)

Done some research into that bit set and it looks like you can do carious sizes but not whole millimetres because it's imperial. 

I think it could be shimmed to work though. Are there any other sets like this one that are metric out of the box?


----------



## Jonathan S (17 Dec 2019)

Don't think metric or imperial makes any differents....the cutters can be stacked with shims between them.

I have verious cope and stick cutters and never once had one that is correct for panel size....most cutters are designed to work on a 6mm panel, I'm in Spain where you can't buy 6mm panels....it's all 9mm so everything is shimed or a double pass.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------

